# Big Cadillac Bear



## wildboar6768

Well hopefully I'll get a call back. Still looking to fill my tag. Had bait being hit in the Cadillac area then it went stone cold. Willing to share the harvest if someone can get me on one.


----------



## welp45

I don't know what tag you bought but I think season was/is over as of last thursday.


----------



## wildboar6768

I have a Red Oak tag.


----------



## welp45

Well, It was not a decision made lightly, but #1699 was dropped off at Mike's taxidermy in Fife Lake tonight. I've heard nothing but good things about the man and after meeting him I can see why. He did not have a ton of bear to look at but after looking at his other stuff I knew this was the man. His deer heads are the best I've ever seen. He has a scrap book of photos and a couple are of mounted deer taken outside and photographed. I honestly thought he had some deer in a pen he was taking pics of to compare with his work, but they were his work. They look alive!!!!! Incredible work. 
Rob Nixon (Mr. Bear guide) was kind enough to meet me there to help this greenhorn out. What a great guy. I'm a big Rob Nixon fan, if you can not tell. 
"We" are leaning on doing a mouth mostly closed, elevated front with both legs down, trying to bring out the bears girth and overall size as the focal point. We also want the face slightly under eye level to really show the battle scares on the snout and the huge rip in his upper lip. I am really looking forward to seeing Mike's work on the bruin. I hope Mike is patient with me because I'm sure I'll be calling for updates etc.... 

NOTE: If anyone needs a 200-250# bear mounted see Mike. Mike did a mount of a simular size bear laying down sprawled out on his belly that is awesome. Rob and I both thought that mount was awesome and I'd do it in a heart beat if my bear was a little less fat.


----------



## gamebird_guy

Mike is well known in this area, a little pricey but he said he was getting too much work and couldn't handle it all so he raised his prices and is still plenty busy. You should try getting a hold of Larry Visser he was the biologist that tagged your bear and might be able to tell you some of its history, which might be kind of interesting. 231 825 2060 I think that is his # its the only one in the phone book by that name.


----------



## target-panic

Mike is great! He has done several mounts for me & I'm always happy with his work. In fact he has my Dad's bear right now. Don't worry, you'll love it. Mike even met me at his shop @ 10:30 one night......I was on my way back from the U.P. and had my Dad's bear cape in a cooler. Keep us posted!


----------



## DEDGOOSE

gamebird_guy said:


> Mike is well known in this area, a little pricey but he said he was getting too much work and couldn't handle it all so he raised his prices and is still plenty busy. .


Ive seen his work and it is awesome, I agree. Heck man with that bear I would want the best regardless of price, congrats again.


----------



## welp45

I just stopped in to see mike at mikes taxidermy in fife lake to see how my bear is coming. He has a few finishing touches to do and he will be done. I looks incredible. I've had the pleasure of having quite a bit of stuff stuffed and he trumps them all. He is a true artist. WOW. I can not wait to go see it again, when he is done. I should of took some pics, but I did not think of it. I forgot how big that bear was. I owe a big thanks to ROB NIXON for hooking me up on that monster and Mike Britton of mikes taxidermy in fife lake for doing just a great job on the mount. The bear is boone and crocket at 21.25".


----------

